# Id plant help please.



## cryptonite (May 20, 2010)

Hi, just need Id of this plant, it's a small clump of 6cm high at the moment .


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I believe it's Pelia moss.

http://www.theteh.com/html/monosolenium_tenerum__pellia_.html

**EDIT**

NOT Pelia...

Actually I'm 100% certain it's Subwassertang moss

http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Subwassertang_p/subwa.htm


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

look like Subwassertang to me


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Subwassertang is not a moss; it's the gametophyte - or reproductive stage - of_ Lomariopsis cf. lineata_, a fern.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Typo


----------



## cryptonite (May 20, 2010)

Thanks NeonFlux, that's the name Subwassertang moss.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Mosses and ferns aren't the same thing.


----------

